# Coax as Speaker Cable?



## SoundGoon

I was wondering the other day about some cable stuff and though "Why not just use Coax for speaker cable? It would be shielded (if hooked up properly), the right gauge would offer very little resistance to the signal, possibly and probably resulting in a better sound, and it just seems like it would work better than "traditional" speaker cable. So, why not?


----------



## Kees

Take a look here for coax as speaker cable.
 I made my own version of the TNT utp cat5 cable: absolutely perfect.


----------



## Gaara

There is also the Jon Risch design using Belden 89259.

 I use Cat5 as well, in a modified VenHaus design.


----------



## sejarzo

Mogami makes an OFC copper coax specifically for speakers and notes the advantages on this page:

http://mogamicable.com/Bulk/micr_cab.../speaker1.html

 Sells for about $1 per foot at most vendors.


----------



## SoundGoon

I guess my biggest question, aside from the shielding option, is would the thick, solid wire in a standard coaxial cable make for a better interconnect with less ressistance between an amp and a speaker?


----------



## bigshot

Shielding is the only advantage of using coax. The drawback would be that it's a lot harder to run it under the rug.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Lazarus Short

Years ago, I tried some cheap coax as speaker cable only because I had no zip cord, and the stores were closed. They got cooked. I'm sure it was only because of the wire gauge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Laz


----------



## velogreg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Years ago, I tried some cheap coax as speaker cable only because I had no zip cord, and the stores were closed. They got cooked. I'm sure it was only because of the wire gauge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laz_

 

How in the world did those cables get "cooked"? The current running through them is usually so minor.....were you referring to a short of some kind?


----------



## SoundGoon

I was kinda wondering that myself. wow


----------



## Logistics

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoundGoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was wondering the other day about some cable stuff and though "Why not just use Coax for speaker cable? It would be shielded (if hooked up properly), the right gauge would offer very little resistance to the signal, possibly and probably resulting in a better sound, and it just seems like it would work better than "traditional" speaker cable. So, why not?_

 

I'm still waiting for someone to tell me what happens when you try to use fixed impedance cable as speaker cable; coaxial at 75-Ohms and CAT cable at 100-Ohms. The only answer anyone ever comes up with is "just try it and see how it sounds." Although, many people say these sort of cables have no place as speaker cable, they say it's good to try them as headphone cable. But I have seen many tube guys use CAT cable with their speakers, especially with full-range setups.


----------



## sejarzo

The "fixed impedance" you refer to is not really that.....it is "characteristic impedance" for transmission of much higher frequencies than audio signals. Several studies have shown it has no substantial impact on audio.

 If you Google the terms:

 cable impedance characteristic

 you can find a few pages that will explain it in detail.


----------



## sejarzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoundGoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess my biggest question, aside from the shielding option, is would the thick, solid wire in a standard coaxial cable make for a better interconnect with less ressistance between an amp and a speaker?_

 

The only "thick, solid wire" in coax is the center conductor (and some coaxes use stranded for the center conductor.) The current must also pass through the braided shield on the other side in the speaker/amp circuit, would it not????

 Electricity ain't a one-way street......though there seem to be a few people on this forum that don't understand that, like the guy who wanted to make an interconnect from coax, but not connect the shield on _either _end.


----------



## tyrion

I've been using Cat 5 cable for my IC's and speaker cable for a while now. I prefer the IC's to Grovers and some others I've tried. I prefer the speaker cables to a set of Soundstring cables. I don't remember the other speaker cables I compared them to. They are made by a guy that lives nearby. Here is a pic:


----------



## LostOne.TR

@tyrion : wow, those look beautiful.


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *velogreg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How in the world did those cables get "cooked"? The current running through them is usually so minor.....were you referring to a short of some kind?_

 

All I remember is that the wires looked like they had gotten very hot.

 Laz


----------

